# PCMCIA networking woes

## wonker

Hi,

Ive been trying to install gentoo on my laptop, because i want to break the chains of any Windows dependency, but ive came across a bit of a problem. I have a PCMCIA network card on the laptop, but the livecd doesnt seem to see it  :Rolling Eyes:  and whenever i try to do things like installing the kernel source, all i get is errors saying that it cant connect.

I know that you can take the kernel that the livecd uses, and copy it over to your machine and use that, but i really dont want to do that because its the 2004.0 live cd that im using, and my burner took a dive ages ago and ive not gotten round to replacing it. 

when booting the livecd, i use :

          gentoo dopcmcia

but with no joy  :Crying or Very sad: 

any advice would be great thanks.

----------

## farmorg

I use a wireless pcmcia card & have to fiddle a bit to get it working with the livecd.

What card is it?

Can you post the output of lspci & lsmod ?

farmorg

----------

## wonker

The card is a Dynamode CardBus 10/100M.

my laptop is not networked because of this issue, and ive not used any floppy disks for years, so i can't post the output of those commands sorry. I have looked at the output tho and it doesnt say anything relating to the card.

I didnt expect it to because there are no lights on the card, which tells me it hasnt even powered up.

The laptop itself isnt the greatest peice of technology on the planet, but i know the pcmcia card works as it did run on mandrake at one point.

----------

## farmorg

Sounds like your pcmcia drivers are not loaded and/or pcmcia is not running.

I need some more info, can you type the output manualy?  I found I had to load modules manualy, im struggling to remember which ones now tho.  What do you get when you type:

/etc/init.d/pcmcia status

We also need to know what driver the card needs, google should be able to help with that, I don't suppose you still have mandrake installed?  If so lsmod should help us.

farmorg

----------

## wonker

i typed that in and it gave me a "No such file or directory" message  :Confused: 

Ive been digging around, and im going to emerge 

sys-apps/pcmcia-cs

i found that while looking about in portage. apparently its pcmcia tools for linux. I'll give that a shot and cross my fingers.

Cheers for your help anyways buddie  :Smile: 

----------

